
The challenges of blue/green deployment with AWS Lambda and CloudFormation - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/some-quick-thoughts-on-blue-green-deployment-for-lambda-with-cloudformation-ac66797984f
======
dfirment
Fundamentally, versioned Lambda code doesn’t feel like it belongs in
CloudFormation. In the end, the set of versions of a Lambda function is
probably going to look like a replica of your repository history.

